# USA made Peavey Predator?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Someone on craigslist TO is selling what is apparently an 80's model USA Peavey predator for $200.

now, the part that intrigued me was "$200" coupled with "USA". i know that peavey makes predators, but i also know that the current ones are MIK or MII.

anyone know anything about these? would it be a steal (as in could i make money off it haha) or is it just someone who doesnt know what they'er talking about? original owner from what i can tell, haven't emailed for pics or anything.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The older ones are MIA, but then all Peaveys were MIA back then........


----------



## martyb1 (Aug 5, 2007)

I had one in the mid 80's
I special ordered it right from Peavey.It was made in the USA
2 humbuckers,Kahler.It was actually a pretty decent guitar


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> Someone on craigslist TO is selling what is apparently an 80's model USA Peavey predator for $200.
> 
> now, the part that intrigued me was "$200" coupled with "USA". i know that peavey makes predators, but i also know that the current ones are MIK or MII.
> 
> anyone know anything about these? would it be a steal (as in could i make money off it haha) or is it just someone who doesnt know what they'er talking about? original owner from what i can tell, haven't emailed for pics or anything.


Don't do it!!!! Wait for a tele :smile:


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Budda said:


> Someone on craigslist TO is selling what is apparently an 80's model USA Peavey predator for $200.
> 
> now, the part that intrigued me was "$200" coupled with "USA". i know that peavey makes predators, but i also know that the current ones are MIK or MII.
> 
> anyone know anything about these? would it be a steal (as in could i make money off it haha) or is it just someone who doesnt know what they'er talking about? original owner from what i can tell, haven't emailed for pics or anything.


Hi

I have an older Pred with the older, distinguishing, large plastic truss rod cover plate. I bought it around '92-'94. This was after I had bought a Fender USA Strat that I had very briefly. Anyway, prior to buying the Pred I had tried a new Pred at a Mr. Entertainment in Edmonton and after playing it for a few minutes I knew I would have one in my future. 
Why did I know?? Good question, Obi. The neck. Thats what sold me on it. It was the first time I realized what radius, fret size and neck carve meant to the playability of a guitar. I can't say enough good things about that neck. Yeah, there was some fret sprout and the tuners were crap and a little gap in the neck pocket but I certainly didn't care then and, after understanding guitars infinitely better today, i still don't.
When I bought it I immediately put in EMG's. That is not to say I was disappointed with the stock pups. Far from it. Without knowing it at the time, they were well regarded stock pups. But better yet, I new no differently at the time and my ears were telling me they sounded pretty good. Hot and punchy, albeit noisy. Gigged it with EMG's more than a few times and was quite happy with it.
It now sits in the hands of a guitar tech in Edm and he has had it for I would say well over 3 yrs. He was/is to do a lot of mods to it. Obviously, since moving to Jasper and not really caring how long he takes I am in no rush
Also, I have a USA Peavey Reactor(Tele) that I have had for years that has the exact same neck as the Pred.

So..$200 bucks is probably a fair asking price. But if you want to keep it and enjoy what a well crafted, inexpensive guitar has to offer then that price is more than fair. If you want to flip it for a profit, look elsewhere.

Thanx,
Jim


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Seen that too and wondered the same thing..

I do like the old 80's guitars and wished this beat up single HB Washburn didn't get away...still trying to get it back.

Go for it Budda, sounds like a player.

Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

my thing is that i dont like floyd rose trems, and im not sure if it has one.

but MIA build quality and a nice superstrat.. i dont neeeed it.. but.. you guys know how it is haha.

now a MIA peavey reactor tele style, that i could sink my teeth into!


----------



## Drazden (Oct 26, 2007)

I bought one of those, used but not in rough shape, for $60 a few years ago. My go-to guitar right now. I've replaced the tuners (garbage) with Schallers, and the pickups (which were actually really nice, but I've got another 'nice' Strat and I wanted a balls-out rawk machine) and blocked the trem (which I never used anyway.) 

Fantastic guitar. But the neck's really small; feels like a Telecaster neck to me, kind of small but thick. I really prefer a littler flatter-radiused neck.


----------

